# Door Dash says, “Hurry your as-es up,” and a new button.



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I showed up to pick up a breakfast order on Sunday. They’d sent a text to tell me the order is ready. The people packaging tell me it’ll be another twenty minutes. It’s an expensive order so I didn’t want to cancel. I call support while standing at the counter. Support immediately calls the store and asks why the order isn’t ready. Four minutes later I’m out the door, order in hand.

Door Dash has also given drivers in this market a new button; we get to tell them why the order isn’t ready when we arrive.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

All restaurant more prefer to the customers who order by themselves than to delivery services. Restaurant get 100% from their own customers and only get 70% from delivery services. So they put their customer's orders in the first queue.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> All restaurant more prefer to the customers who order by themselves than to delivery services. Restaurant get 100% from their own customers and only get 70% from delivery services. So they put their customer's orders in the first queue.


Most customers prefer the convenience of ordering their food at the push of a button and seeing the trajectory of their food lol, restaurants are also saving money not paying to develop and maintain their own delivery app.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> Most customers prefer the convenience of ordering their food at the push of a button and seeing the trajectory of their food lol, restaurants are also saving money not paying to develop and maintain their own delivery app.


Which is why I leave, if I feel like I'm being deprioritized.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Most customers prefer the convenience of ordering their food at the push of a button and seeing the trajectory of their food lol, restaurants are also saving money not paying to develop and maintain their own delivery app.


Also, Saving money by not hiring their own fleet of delivery drivers.

Like the new button. Long overdue.


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> All restaurant more prefer to the customers who order by themselves than to delivery services. Restaurant get 100% from their own customers and only get 70% from delivery services. So they put their customer's orders in the first queue.


I work in a restaurant and this is completely false. the orders come in and queue first come first serve. There isnt an additional list we work from.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mikejay said:


> I work in a restaurant and this is completely false. the orders come in and queue first come first serve. There isnt an additional list we work from.


May be different restaurants work with different managements. One BBQ restaurant I've experienced, they do have two place to hook up the ordered queue. One is for customers those who come to their restaurant and ordered by phone and another one is for delivery services.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Which is why I leave, if I feel like I'm being deprioritized.


I had to learn the hard way. I did a pick up for a pizza joint a few days ago. The owner asked me the name and as soon as I said Doordash he walked away and kept making his pizza. Every regular customer that walked in he would respond with a Just A Few More Minutes. Should of been a red flag.

After waiting like a dummy for 20 minutes he asked what is the items on the order. 2nd red flag. I told him the order items he went back to making another pizza. 3rd red flag. I kindly cancelled the order and left. Lesson learned. No sense of urgency, no sense in waiting around.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I had to learn the hard way. I did a pick up for a pizza joint a few days ago. The owner asked me the name and as soon as I said Doordash he walked away and kept making his pizza. Every regular customer that walked in he would respond with a Just A Few More Minutes. Should of been a red flag.
> 
> After waiting like a dummy for 20 minutes he asked what is the items on the order. 2nd red flag. I told him the order items he went back to making another pizza. 3rd red flag. I kindly cancelled the order and left. Lesson learned. No sense of urgency, no sense in waiting around.


I have the advantage of having years of kitchen experience. I can tell when things are moving/progressing, or not.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I have the advantage of having years of kitchen experience. I can tell when things are moving/progressing, or not.


I think part of the problem was that it was a red card order. That usually means the restaurant is probably not a member and Doordash is calling in the order on behalf of the customer.

If that is not the case I don't understand why these restaurants act like they are being forced to use these gig companies. You are only hurting your loyal customers by making them wait. If the fees are too expensive then don't use the service.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This feature is not new. Where it asks you what your doing.
This is just new to you.
They had the same bull crap 2 years ago. Ignore it .Totally pointless .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> All restaurant more prefer to the customers who order by themselves than to delivery services. Restaurant get 100% from their own customers and only get 70% from delivery services. So they put their customer's orders in the first queue.


If you were the restaurant owner, what you YOU do?

I used to bartend in a nice steak house. One of the cocktail waitresses would not tip me. All the other girls did ... nothing earth shattering, but, end of shift we'd all sit and have a drink and talk about the customers and the boss and count up our tip money and convert from stacks of $1 bills to bigger ones. At that point they'd leave a five or ten for me.
Jill never caught on, and she was told by the other girls and me.

Busy Friday. I got a full bar; the girls are running, we all making money ... except Jill. It just seemed that when she came up to the service station I'd be busy doing something else. Restocking, cleaning, taking my time to open a wine bottle, filling the ice, tending to a customer way down at the end of the bar. 
End of shift she just didn't seem to have as much tips as usual, because her customers had to wait longer for an order. 
She figured it out.

People respond to money. The business owner is no different.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If you were the restaurant owner, what you YOU do?
> 
> I used to bartend in a nice steak house. One of the cocktail waitresses would not tip me. All the other girls did ... nothing earth shattering, but, end of shift we'd all sit and have a drink and talk about the customers and the boss and count up our tip money and convert from stacks of $1 bills to bigger ones. At that point they'd leave a five or ten for me.
> Jill never caught on, and she was told by the other girls and me.
> ...


I don't blame Business owner. I just was disappointed on DD for demanding to business owner. My family is running a food business so I know exactly why small business restaurant owner prefer more to their customers. Working with delivery services don't bring profit to Business owner. Only one advantage is that because of delivery services, sales go up and it is covering some part on rent and utilities. Renting a business building is no cheap.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I don't blame Business owner. I just was disappointed on DD for demanding to business owner. My family is running a food business so I know exactly why small business restaurant owner prefer more to their customers. Working with delivery services don't bring profit to Business owner. Only one advantage is that because of delivery services, sales go up and it is covering some part on rent and utilities. Renting a business building is no cheap.


Can you please help us understand the logic a little further? I understand it cuts into profits big time, but knowing this going in why still use the service then? If the beef is with the high commission fees, what good is hurting the customer experience with long waits and cold food going to do? It's like me taking my car to the dealership for repairs versus my local mechanic knowing up front it's going to cost me 30% more, and then walking into the dealership with an attitude because they charge too much.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Can you please help us understand the logic a little further? I understand it cuts into profits big time, but knowing this going in why still use the service then? If the beef is with the high commission fees, what good is hurting the customer experience with long waits and cold food going to do? It's like me taking my car to the dealership for repairs versus my local mechanic knowing up front it's going to cost me 30% more, and then walking into the dealership with an attitude because they charge too much.


In a typical a small business restaurant sales without working with delivery services.
25% to 30% of food sales goes to purchase goods.
33% to 35% of food sales goes to labor. Small business owner are a part of employees. So they get their income mainly from this.
33% to 35% of food sales goes to rent and utilities. Rent a building is not cheap.
---------------------
that means 0 % to 6% is just profit for a small business owner.

Wen they work with delivery service which take 30%, that means small business owners don't get nothing for labor from the sales. Right? But because of food delivery, sales go up and the rent and utilities are fixed rate. So percentage of food costs on rent and building goes down by certain point where business owner get some money as profit.
In this particular example, a small business restaurant owner get their salaries from the customers who come and purchase directly from them but they get extra money to cover some part of the rent and utilities from delivery business. In summary, they need to work more but they gain more profit from regular sales.

So they don't want to loose their regular customers because this is where money came for them ( can count this as income). They don't care too much on delivery services that cut their income in nearly %. If a customer doesn't like the food which is being delivered, they will come directly to the restaurant and then restaurant will make money after that.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I don't blame Business owner. I just was disappointed on DD for demanding to business owner. My family is running a food business so I know exactly why small business restaurant owner prefer more to their customers. Working with delivery services don't bring profit to Business owner. Only one advantage is that because of delivery services, sales go up and it is covering some part on rent and utilities. Renting a business building is no cheap.


But if they are not signed on with DD, they aren't paying anything. ?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> In a typical restaurant sales without working with delivery services.
> 25% to 30% of food sales goes to purchase goods.
> 33% to 35% of food sales goes to labor. Small business owner are a part of employees. So they get their income mainly from this.
> 33% to 35% of food sales goes to rent and utilities. Rent a building is not cheap.
> ...


Goose, I think the point is that, if one wants the revenue generated by 3rd party delivery services, one ought to stop abusing the good will of conscientious delivery drivers. It makes us either refuse to pick up orders or insist somewhat aggressively that management at the locations do their part in keeping things moving with some sense of mutual urgency.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> It's like me taking my car to the dealership for repairs versus my local mechanic knowing up front it's going to cost me 30% more, and then walking into the dealership with an attitude because they charge too much.


In a car dealarship business, salaries for total employees, size of building and campus is big which means a lot of money on paying rent and salaries. That is why their fees is too high compare to a local mechanic. But they are the only location that offer original OEM parts, so a lot of car owner goes there for the part.



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Goose, I think the point is that, if one wants the revenue generated by 3rd party delivery services, one ought to stop abusing the good will of conscientious delivery drivers. It makes us either refuse to pick up orders or insist somewhat aggressively that management at the locations do their part in keeping things moving with some sense of mutual urgency.


Agree but I also agree with business owner's side as well. If they can make profit, they will be loosing a lot of money on long time lease contract. They have to protect their asses first.
We delivery drivers are similar to cucumber or tomato that are in a sandwich. No one value our time. You can cancel the order but another driver will come and pick the food up.
Have you ever had the experience like your take out order is longer than dine in order? Some restaurant do that because of they want to clear the table for next customers. Dine in customers are more valuable to a restaurant because royal regular customers are very valuable and more welcome to survive a business.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> In a car dealarship business, salaries for total employees, size of building and campus is big which means a lot of money on paying rent and salaries. That is why their fees is too high compare to a local mechanic. But they are the only location that offer original OEM parts, so a lot of car owner goes there for the part.
> 
> 
> Agree but I also agree with business owner's side as well. If they can make profit, they will be loosing a lot of money on long time lease contract. They have to protect their asses first.
> ...


Deliveries platforms have a right to request faster/better service for their customers and the drivers(!sic) as well. DD or Uber doesn't give a crap about on-site customers, but they care about the ones who ordered the food using theirs platform. If most drivers would cancel or complain about restaurant, more likely they will punish the restaurant(increase delivery fee, put on hold, etc)


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Deliveries platforms have a right to request faster/better service for their customers and the drivers(!sic) as well. DD or Uber doesn't give a crap about on-site customers, but they care about the ones who ordered the food using theirs platform. If most drivers would cancel or complain about restaurant, more likely they will punish the restaurant(increase delivery fee, put on hold, etc)


You are right. DD and UberEat will only care about their customers. And also Restaurants will only care about their onsite customers. They don't care about how Uber or DD crying about. The only thing I have learned from Uber is they learn estimated processing time by taking driver's response on food is not ready. Then they give customers estimated delivery time. No one care about Driver's time. That is the truth and it is bitter. 
Uber and DD will never leave the restaurant. 30% commission is easy money to them.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You are right. DD and UberEat will only care about their customers. And also Restaurants will only care about their onsite customers. They don't care about how Uber or DD crying about. The only thing I have learned from Uber is they learn estimated processing time by taking driver's response on food is not ready. Then they give customers estimated delivery time. No one care about Driver's time. That is the truth and it is bitter.
> Uber and DD will never leave the restaurant. 30% commission is easy money to them.


I mean yes, no one cares about the delivery drivers, there's almost unlimited supply of them specially in the next couple years. But if the restaurant doesn't give a crap about Uber/Lyft and theirs customers they have an opportunities to punish them anyway


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Mikejay said:


> I work in a restaurant and this is completely false. the orders come in and queue first come first serve. There isnt an additional list we work from.


Not all restaurants work this way. I had to pick up at a place that took me about 7 minutes to arrive so the order was already placed right? I arrive and the one person in front of me is just then placing and paying for their order, I'm next and say UE picking up for xxxx, guess who got their food first? Not me, even though the restaurant received the order 7 minutes before the paying customer in front of me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Only one advantage is that because of delivery services, sales go up and it is covering some part on rent and utilities.


Also, it introduces new customers to the business.
I would consider finding some way to communicate to the DD customers that "we will give you a discount and guarantee faster delivery if you use our delivery services", or "we will give you a 10% discount and a free drink if you pick it up" to convert the DD orderer to a direct orderer.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Let’s try to make sense of this claim that stores are knowingly, willingly losing money on every third party order. This may be a bit of reductive paraphrasing, but it appears that the stores are essentially paying a bunch of people to take food and labor off their (the store’s) hands. 

In large corporate models there exists precedent for this, such as the attrition model in which a corporate store opens near (across the street from) a smaller competitor, knowing the store won’t be profitable until it drives the smaller competitor’s store out of business. This makes sense.

In seasonal stores, one will often persist during down times with limited staffing to keep costs down. This makes sense.

Losing money on every transaction just to maintain cash flow makes considerably less sense. Stores often utilize an hourly employee to take deliveries and work inside when business is slow. The Chinese place down the street delivers by one of the two owners loading up the van to bring people food. This sort of makes sense. Paying people for the honor of them eating your food makes no sense. One could argue that no single entity in the chain is bringing the store into the red, but it doesn’t matter how many pockets the store is paying—out is out. 

If stores want the income from third party services, adapt to maximize the model. Dedicate part of the operation to keeping drivers busy and customers happy with promptly delivered, hot food. When Domino’s was at its peak, the operation was predicated upon very quick, accurate in-store operations (pie makers competed with one another to get food good enough food into the oven in less than a minute from the time the order was taken) measured in pies/hour.

Too many stores have opted in without building an operational infrastructure that will keep up with demand. Adapt or risk extinction. Educate the drivers and listen to them. Build relationships. I had a great, brief conversation with a Five Guys manager yesterday. Five Guys had been a firm no for me. Now it’s a maybe.


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Not all restaurants work this way. I had to pick up at a place that took me about 7 minutes to arrive so the order was already placed right? I arrive and the one person in front of me is just then placing and paying for their order, I'm next and say UE picking up for xxxx, guess who got their food first? Not me, even though the restaurant received the order 7 minutes before the paying customer in front of me.


Could your food have possibly taken longer to cook? lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mikejay said:


> Could your food have possibly taken longer to cook? lol


doesn't matter.
If it takes a hour to prepare, don't dispatch me for 55 minutes.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Get moving, worker drone!!!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mikejay said:


> I work in a restaurant and this is completely false. the orders come in and queue first come first serve. There isnt an additional list we work from.


Yeah, right. Your restaurant is the 1% of hundreds of thousands of restaurant's we deal with. Are your orders ready when the Dasher arrives?


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> If you were the restaurant owner, what you YOU do?
> 
> I used to bartend in a nice steak house. One of the cocktail waitresses would not tip me. All the other girls did ... nothing earth shattering, but, end of shift we'd all sit and have a drink and talk about the customers and the boss and count up our tip money and convert from stacks of $1 bills to bigger ones. At that point they'd leave a five or ten for me.
> Jill never caught on, and she was told by the other girls and me.
> ...


If I was a restaurant owner, what would I do? I would be forever grateful for the delivery services and the delivery drivers for saving my business during the pandemic.

The first 6-8 weeks of the pandemic 80% of restaurants were solely kept alive because of these delivery services because barely anybody was willing to leave their house to pick up their own food. Yes, the commission hurt them but something was better than nothing, right?

I remember reading in a few different major media outlets about a restaurant owner in NYC who wanted a boycott of grubhub immediately after the number of cases started to drop in NYC. This scumbag trashed the company that saved his business for 2 months the very moment he felt he didn't need them anymore.

I read a couple weeks later grubhub dropped his restaurant and he lost thousands of dollars from people (most likely grubhub drivers) calling in fake pickup orders lol.

This is like someone suing someone that saved your live giving cpr because they by accident broke a rib.


----------

